# Phyllomedusa sauvagii - sexing



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

there are theories, that Phyllomedusa sauvagii can be sexed by the shape of the nose/snout. For the ones who are familiar with this method: I this frog a male or a female?











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

this is a 100% male:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

two posts talking about the sex and the shape of the nose:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/10617824-post54.html

Captive Bred Waxy Monkey Frogs. - talk to the frog

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Hi Martin, I would say the top Sauvagii is a female. Are these from hamm?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi James,

thanks a lot for your opinion! ...I also tend that it is a female - *it has to* be a female, because I would like trying breeding them next spring. 
It is the biggest one out of a group of five I got in Hamm (in spring this year) as larger froglets / juveniles. 

Number "#2" - the 100% male - I bought at the same show, but different dealer. When I bought him, he had already nuptial pads. He didn't grow much since I got him. #1 is a bit bigger now and a bit bolder. See these photos:











At the show in Hamm last Saturday I got this one labeled as female and for me, it looks like a female. Unfortunately a WC one. A bit skinny and a open wound on the lower side of her left food (probably kept to humid or with wrong branches to sit on), but I'll work on it.











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Nice one Martin, they look great. A nice mix of warty and smooth  

With regards to the open wound, if this is a fresh WC import, it's most likely and sadly to say that the frog could of been injured upon capture as the trappers would simple rip the frogs out of the tree/bush. I know you know your Sauvs and how they perch, so a treatment of Silver cream would heal the frog within a few weeks.

Brilliant as every Martin! I always admire your methods and breeding success. We have so much to learn from you guys over in the EU.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Nice one Martin, they look great. A nice mix of warty and smooth


In the meantime I really like the warty ones, reminds me at pickled cucumbers. =;-)



Terrarium Supplies said:


> With regards to the open wound, if this is a fresh WC import, it's most likely and sadly to say that the frog could of been injured upon capture as the trappers would simple rip the frogs out of the tree/bush. I know you know your Sauvs and how they perch, so a treatment of Silver cream would heal the frog within a few weeks.


It is not a fresh WC one. The former owner got 4 specimens about 1 year ago, but lost three because he kept them in a wrong tank as he mentioned as reason why he only has one left. Since he likes mixing species, I guess he was keeping them together with other frogs in a humid tank. 

Anyhow, today I discovered the wounds and started to treat them with Tyrosur powder. 




Terrarium Supplies said:


> Brilliant as every Martin! I always admire your methods and breeding success. We have so much to learn from you guys over in the EU.


To be honest, I will use your method and time schedule as basis, mixed with information I got from Christian Proy, from some articles, from someone living in Paraguay and climate diagrams. 

Main differences: I will keep them much cooler in the winter, below 10° and sometimes even drop to 5°C with a "hot spot" for a couple of hours to warm up during the days. The only thing I still try to figure out, which temperatures I should provide during the day. The mean night and day temperatures in the wild differs with 13°C. But that is only the medial difference. The min-max-temperatures are probably completely different. 20 to 25C during the days? Or even up to 30C and some days with 35C? I am not sure yet...
And I will use cold water for the rainshowers. 

kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Haha, Martin that picture speaks so true lol!!!

My groups seem to go into a slight semi-dormant hibernation state which works well. The trigger seems to be longer daylight hours reaching temps of up to 95f. Under the spot bulbs, temps can even go well of the 100f but the frogs withstand this well.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

any ideas / educated guesses, which gender specimen #3 has:











kind regards
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

specimen #1 again (my biggest one):











It's the one on the right, eating a Blaptica dubia:











all the best,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

earthtiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> any ideas / educated guesses, which gender specimen #3 has:
> 
> image


Some more photos of this specimen:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

in the meanwhile I am convinced, that specimen #3 is a female. In the last weeks - after the hibernation - her appetite is growing more and more and she is getting fatter and fatter. Some photos from this afternoon:





















...soon I will put this and female #1 and male #4 and male #6 in the rainchamber...


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

earthtiger said:


> ...soon I will put this and female #1 and male #4 and male #6 in the rainchamber...


short update:
Tuesday morning 1st of July I put female #1 and female #3 together with two males in the rainchamber. Saturday (5th of July) afternoon female #1 spawned. In the following night - Saturday to Sunday - female #3 spawned. Now I am waiting for the tadpoles to hatch.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

the first which have left the water (but not eating yet):











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Grats Martin and as always thanks for sharing what you do here
best

Stu


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

yesterday evening I transferred them in the froglet rearing tank:











…and I offered them the first time some food, small crickets (Acheta domestics). This is the first which ate a cricket:











This morning:











all the best,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

They are soooo cute, aren't they!?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

it seems that they are fast growers. The larger ones have already 29 to 30 mm SVL. But most are still much smaller.











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Moin,

some more photos:











Some have already remarkable grown:











With so many specimens, there are some which have a bit "unusual" markings. There are some with a relatively broad white band. Here is one of the extreme:











Or this one, where the white band is reaching till the eye:











kind regards,
Martin


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

these are without a doubt one of the coolest frogs ever, in my mind anyway


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

they are growing fast - about 5 to 6 weeks of age difference:




















kind regards,
Martin


----------



## gman (Dec 2, 2009)

*Phyllomedusa sauvagii*

picked some of these guys up from martin at hamm, cant believe the growth rate on them..
Thanks again martin

Stunning


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I in this tank we are housing 6 juveniles to subadults (about 4 to 5 cm) Phyllomedusa sauvagii - who finds all 6 specimens!?





























Kind regards,
Martin


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have found that mine become more arboreal as they get older. What size is that vivarium Martin?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

And there are also different personalities: I have some adults which tend to stay more on the ground than others. And during hibernation (= cold temperatures) they also seem to stay more on the ground.

This tank is 65 cm wide x 50 cm deep and 120 cm tall.

kind regards,
Martin


----------

